
Ask HN: How did Favor get my new credit card # - rbcgerard
So I recently got a new credit card (lost card replacement). I activated it this evening and updated my pay pal and über apps on my phone with it. When I logged into favor, they already had my new card #?!?!?!
======
morcutt
As others have stated, they use Stripe for payment processing.

------
jeffmould
Not sure the exact mechanics behind it, but essentially the banks send out
updates to credit cards to processors. Processors like Stripe then
automatically update those details within their systems.

[https://support.stripe.com/questions/how-can-i-keep-
customer...](https://support.stripe.com/questions/how-can-i-keep-customer-
card-details-up-to-date)

~~~
rbcgerard
huh, not sure i like this, so if i give someone my cared they have my account
number forever? while its a pain to re-enter data, it was sort of nice to
start with a clean slate...

------
FaisalAbid
Stripe has a feature that does this

